# Favourite Genre



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

I tend to switch between fantasy and historical fiction. I like the escape from modern living that both series offers. 

Historical fiction is a really good way of learning a little history (assuming it keeps to the facts). I recently read books about the battles of Blenheim and Agincourt (Bernard Cornwell) and both were eye openers. I hadn't realised that Agincourt was almost a repeat of Crecy, that the English marched through France to snub the French.

I always end up back at fantasy though. I like the imaginative side of life too much. I don't like the books to be too fanciful though and enjoy gritty realism. Ian Irvine and the Well of Echoes is one of my favourite series and Nish is one of my favourite characters.

Occasionally I dive into a thriller and really enjoy Dan Brown.I tend to like the ones with an air of mystery and with historical links. I suppose they are almost a mix of fantasy and historical fiction.

Anyone else, offer up your favourite genre.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Chick lit!  I love the fun, fast pace and the happy endings.  I occasionally enjoy a good mystery too.  And I've been known to read a quickie from a great comedian (like Paul Reiser, Jerry Seinfeld, etc.).

-Jenn


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mostly I read science fiction and fantasy, and I try to squeeze in a few science fact books each year (to stop learning is to stop living). I used to read a fair amount of military fiction and fact, too, but for the last few years that has held less interest for me, I think in large part as a result of various world events making me less prone to romanticizing war.


----------



## orrinonken (Apr 24, 2010)

Noir detectives. Flawed alcoholic anti-heroes operating outside the system according to their personal code of right and wrong, a code that allows a fair amount of violence and corruption. In the end, the good--if there really are any good--are saved and the evil get their just deserts. The books are romances for the unromantic. I can't get enough of them.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

I like classics, some poetry, some fantasy, and history/cultural/art books (on the non-fiction side).

My copy of _The Divine Comedy_ is on the way


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I love the horror genre. King, Koontz, Keene. If a book can give me the willies, I'm in.

I like thrillers, too, like James Rollins, Douglas Preston, Scott Sigler, and Jeremy Robinson.

And fantasy. Margaret Weis and Tracey Hickman, R.A. Salvatore, Terry Goodkind, etc. Good stuff.

I'm too mixed up to pick one genre as a favorite.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Post-apocalyptic and dystopian fiction.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I love crime fiction (no surprise), thrillers, and some futuristic novels, although not necessarily the apocalyptic type. I occasionally read science fiction and true crime. Very few "literary" novels, unless it's by a favorite author (like John Irving).


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I like fantasy, classics, and "kiddie lit" (elementary reading teacher, so no surprise there) best.


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I think mysteries are my favorite. But many genres contain mysteries with their SF, romance, chick-lit, and so on, I have a lot to choose from. The whole idea of classifying a book just loses me. There is so much cross-over that keeps variety very high--and that's great!


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

I can't pick just one. Horror, Fantasy, Adventure Romance, Crime, Chick Lit. Right now, I'm immersing myself in fantasy though.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

That is a hard one, I love mystery, chick lit ( as long as Nicolas Sparks and Nora Roberts fall into this category)  and some urban fantasy, at least those are probably the three I tend to read the mos. But I do love historical fiction as well as long as it is set up like a story and not like a monologue of facts.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm another one that can't decide on a single favorite.  I enjoy sci-fi, historical fiction, mysteries, thrillers, and YA.  I also dabble in contemporary fiction, horror, fantasy, and even romance.  If I get desperate enough, I'll read almost anything!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a fantasy/sci-fi buff, but I really enjoy thrillers, too.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I would say Mysteries, Thrillers, Crime fiction, and Westerns are my favorites. I'll read in most genres if I like the storyline.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I read a lot of fantasy along with Historical fiction.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

My favorite type of fiction right now is (free) classic English literature. 

But 90% or more of what I read is non-fiction and the books I love are non-fiction. I didn't realize that so many people appreciate fiction more than non-fiction, until I came to the Kindle Boards.


----------



## knobfer (Jan 10, 2010)

My favourite genre is Fantasy.  I was first introduced to it by my elder brother who gave me his copy of The Hobbit to read when I was 11.  Need less to say it blew my mind and I haven't stopped with the genre since,  and I'm now 28.

My favourite authors of the genre include Terry Pratchett, Raymond E Feist, David Gemmel, David Eddings, Guy Gavriel Kay, Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman (purely for the Dragonlance series which is another one of my childhood memories provided again by my bro.) and I'm in two minds about George R R Martin.  His series about the Game of Thrones is great, albeit a tad blood thirsty for my usual taste (will there be any characters left when he finishes the series??)  His inability to finish the series is putting me off the guy.

I love the genre for the real world escapism, every night I get to watch a magical movie in my head.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Davidjb said:


> I tend to switch between fantasy and historical fiction. I like the escape from modern living that both series offers.


Me too and for the same reason.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Fantasy fiction for me...but I find that it helps to keep your tastes as broad as possible. If nothing else, it makes you a better writer. After reading a good historical fiction novel, you'd be amazed how it expands your horizons when you sit down to write about elves and trolls...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm probably a little different in that I don't like thrillers. They feel too much like a movie, their characters are generally secondary, and the entire book is usually devoted to the almighty PLOT. I like horror, especially Lovecraft and his ilk. Stephen King's older works especially fall into this category. I like fantasy, though I've been struggling lately trying to find worthy reads (Martin spoiled me with Game of Thrones, though the Night Angel Trilogy is so far a fun ride). I like science fiction, and discovering Asimov was a pure thrill. I'll also read the occasional 'literary' fiction. White Noise has a soft spot in my heart, as does A Good Man is Hard to Find. Oh, and Pigeon Feathers. Between Swan Song and The Stand, I've gotten my fill of post-apocalyptic novels, though I'm usually keeping an eye open for another new, good one. I've also read a bit of Christian Fiction. The angels fighting the demons in Piercing the Darkness was always stupidly fun.

I don't like vampires. Take that as a compliment, McAfee, 'cause I read and enjoyed yours.
I don't like courtroom dramas. I'll watch the old Law and Order episodes for that.
I don't like DaVinci Code or its clones. If a book says it has non-stop action all around the globe, I usually ignore it.
I don't like shoddy fantasy with cardboard characters, a dark lord, and a boy hero.
I don't like Tolkien clones. J.R.R. Tolkien was good enough for me. If that's what I want, I'll read it again.

So I'm broad in the types (sci-fi/fantasy/apocalyptic/Christian/literary) but very specific about what I like in each of those categories, if that makes any sense.

David Dalglish


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

I enjoy reading mysteries, chick lit, and a thriller every now and then. Realized now though that I don't read enough fantasy. (Which some of you are very knowledgeable in, so sampling may happen.)


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I go back and forth between mystery series and stand-alone literary novels - also enjoy non-fiction.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Wow, so many replies and so diverse. I hadn't heard of chick lit. What's that? Sounds like it should be contagious. 

I knew horror would appear. I used to be a real fan of Denis Wheatley books. What's the most recent cult books? 

As for post apocalyptic - I saw The Road at the cinema and was depressed for a week!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Davidjb said:


> Wow, so many replies and so diverse. I hadn't heard of chick lit. What's that? Sounds like it should be contagious.


Sounds like gum to me!  I think it refers to novels written primarily for women, often romance novels and the like. I have not really read any of it myself (despite being a "chick").


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Not sure how I missed that original question.  Chick lit actually doesn't include the category of romance.  Chick lit generally refers to what would be called a romantic comedy in the movie realm.  It's generally light, pretty fast-paced, fun, and always has a happy ending.  For that reason, I would never consider Nicholas Sparks as chick lit.  Chick lit is often referred to as a "beach read" as well.  Some bestselling authors in the genre: Emily Giffin, Marian Keyes, Helen Fielding (Bridget Jones), and Sophie Kinsella (Shopaholic).  There are of course lots more, but these are some biggies.  There are some great websites for checking out what's hot and well-rated in chick lit.  I, personally, like ChickLitClub.com (not just b/c I appear on their High Raters' page    ).

-Jenn


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I read mainly mysteries and science fiction, with a few biographies and science fact books thrown in. Very little fantasy, mainly the Dresden series, the Garrett P. I. series, and the ones from Simon Green.

That doesn’t mean that I won’t read the occasional book from another genre such as historical or general fiction. But I draw the line at vampire porn.

I lean towards mysteries and SF from the 1940–1960 era. I wish more of them would be converted to ebooks.

Oh, yeah: and I greatly admire the works of P. G. Wodehouse and read and re-read them.


Mike


----------



## newportwa (Jul 18, 2009)

I read mostly mysteries and historial fiction.  Looking forward to Lee Child's new book next week.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I read a lot of fantasy, of various types (epic, urban, dark, etc.).

I also like good science fiction, and some historical fiction.  I read some literary fiction, and I do enjoy the classics.

Really, I'll read anything that's well written.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I never know what to say when asked this question. I like to read so many different things and some of the things I read don't fall into a particular category. 

I can say what I don't like: Horror (anything that's going to scare the beejeezus out of me, overtly political & religious books (anything that's going to bash me over the head telling me that only one viewpoint is right and everyone else's is wrong). I also don't like books that are poorly written (bad grammar, bad spelling, inconsistent story)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> I don't like vampires. Take that as a compliment, McAfee, 'cause I read and enjoyed yours.
> 
> David Dalglish


I will indeed take that as a compliment, Mr. Dalglish, and much thanks.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Good topic!  My favorites are romantic comedy, chick lit, and cozy mysteries.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> Good topic! My favorites are romantic comedy, chick lit, and cozy mysteries.


Yeah! Finally someone else like me.  I find that folks on book forums tend to be less into chick lit than the public at large. No scientific evidence, but it just seems to be that way.

-Jenn


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Science fiction, crime or noir fiction, literary fiction, and some non-fiction.  Fantasy, sometimes, if it isn't too heavy with spells and magic.  I used to read a lot of horror a few years ago, but too many modern authors seemed to be throwing whole truck loads of supernatural hokum into the story and I just lost interest.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> Yeah! Finally someone else like me.  I find that folks on book forums tend to be less into chick lit than the public at large. No scientific evidence, but it just seems to be that way.
> 
> -Jenn


That's funny <g>. I was thinking the same thing, though. I'm, hoping other chick lit/romance readers jump in here. I absolutely have to read books that make me happy. If I'm going to escape from reality, I want to read something that puts me in a good mood.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm always drawn to anything historical with crime, mystery, espionage and even war in it, especially if there are noir elements. I don't mean strictly hard-boiled in language or a character like a detective novel, but any story where the truth is tough to take, there's someone powerful pulling the strings and the protagonist has no chance yet keeps on going. If there's dark humor in there, then all the better.

Cheerful guy, aren't I?

Happy reading,
Steve


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

In order of preference, I read Horror, Fantasy, Crime, Science Fiction, Historicals and Westerns.

I also write all of the above


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Young adult, sci-fi, fantasy.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

It's tough for me to choose just one, as I like many different genres.  I tend to gravitate towards historical fiction, non-fiction, and war/military history.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

I love a good fun romance (Jenny Cruisie's Getting Rid of Bradley is a favorite), love a good horror novel (nearly anything by Clive Barker, Stephen King, Tanith Lee, Dean Koontz, & I really need to find some newer authors when I have more time), love a good thriller (Silence of the Lambs! :bows down to master Harris, love good glitz (Jackie Collins's Chances, early Sidney Sheldon), love accessible science fiction (Dune.), love paranormal romances with new twists, and have found myself happily addicted to all sorts of other stories from shorties aimed at kids, to novellas firmly for adults ("Eye of the Beholder" by Anitra Lynn McLeod, whew, hot stuff) to longer novels that take me far away (Jacqueline Carey's Kushiel's Dart, James Clavell's Shogun, Gary Jennings's Aztec).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the 'Classics'. I enjoy books that transport me back to another era in human history, and modern books (though they might be 'historical') rarely do that for me. Part of that transport is in the writing itself, from people who actually lived in the time they were writing about (think Dickens). 

Tolkien inspired my love of epic fantasy, but I don't read much of it. I've rarely read 'modern' fantasy that has managed to transport me anywhere. If it smacks remotely of 'gamer nation', it's outta here! 
(shudder!)


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

CCrooks said:


> I love a good fun romance (Jenny Cruisie's Getting Rid of Bradley is a favorite), love a good horror novel (nearly anything by Clive Barker, Stephen King, Tanith Lee, Dean Koontz, & I really need to find some newer authors when I have more time), love a good thriller (Silence of the Lambs! :bows down to master Harris, love good glitz (Jackie Collins's Chances, early Sidney Sheldon), love accessible science fiction (Dune.), love paranormal romances with new twists, and have found myself happily addicted to all sorts of other stories from shorties aimed at kids, to novellas firmly for adults ("Eye of the Beholder" by Anitra Lynn McLeod, whew, hot stuff) to longer novels that take me far away (Jacqueline Carey's Kushiel's Dart, James Clavell's Shogun, Gary Jennings's Aztec).


Wow! You certainly read books in a lot of different genres. My books, I believe, fit your love for a fun romance, and you might want to check them out. I, too, love Jennifer Crusie and just read The Cinderella Deal about a month ago. Happy reading!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I will give most anything a try if the plot sounds interesting but my favorite genres are Romantic thrillers and Legal/Crime thrillers


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I read classics, cozy mysteries, and chick lit but I'm an unashamed romance novel reader. I actually find a lot of them intelligent and interesting.  Reading romances with humor and happy endings does a lot to make me happier in general.

There are so many different kinds of romances but mainly I like the contemporary romances by authors like Susan Elizabeth Phillips and Nora Roberts. Recently I've been branching out into Julia Quinn's historical romances as she occasionally lets loose a wicked sense of humor. 

Actually with all the Kindle free books I find I'll read all sorts of different things. I don't do depressing or violent though.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

chipotle said:


> I read classics, cozy mysteries, and chick lit but I'm an unashamed romance novel reader. I actually find a lot of them intelligent and interesting. Reading romances with humor and happy endings does a lot to make me happier in general.
> 
> There are so many different kinds of romances but mainly I like the contemporary romances by authors like Susan Elizabeth Phillips and Nora Roberts. Recently I've been branching out into Julia Quinn's historical romances as she occasionally lets loose a wicked sense of humor.
> 
> Actually with all the Kindle free books I find I'll read all sorts of different things. I don't do depressing or violent though.


I could have written your post here! I agree 100% with the types of books you like. Romance books and books with happy endings put ME in a good mood during the day when I think about the story I'm reading.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> Good topic! My favorites are romantic comedy, chick lit, and cozy mysteries.


Add in a recent addiction to vampires and a splash of YA (Harry Potter) and I'm with you


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My favorite genre is mystery. I've been reading them since I was a child and now I write them.  

Debra


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

I skip back and forth between sci-fi, fantasy, and horror.  They all share a lot of the same tropes and archetypes.  AND they are MUCH smarter "literature" than some of the pretentious crud foisted off on us by high school and college teachers.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh dear this is a hard question!  I guess I read all types, so I will tell you the one I read he least of and that is romance and chicklit  If you look through me Kindle at the moment you'll see A LOT mysteries, political and non-political thrillers, crime/mysteries, various types of thrillers, sci-fi, and fantasy.  I've got some classics and non-fiction too.  But I don't really pick and choose genres, if the story is interesting, I'll pick it up...  Recently I have also got a lot of books by certian auhors like David Baldacci (mostly his stand alones before the who agency model change), Michael Connelly (finally read the lates Bosch books, really liked it to buy more of that series besides his "Mickey Haller" and "Jack McEvoy" series), and am currntly trying to get into Lincoln Childs/Douglas Preston's "Special Agent Pendergast" series (though the long journal entries in "the Cabinet of Curiousities" has be stuck at the moment).  Hmmm, I guess I read a lot of series...

But I read multiple books at once and changes with my moods.  Like a lot of people I read to relax and just escape...

Tris


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I go through stages where I get into one certain genre or type of book. For a long time it was paranormal/urban fantasy type or romance of one sort or another. Sometimes mysteries/thrillers. The last several years I've mostly video game'd -- some reading, not a lot. 

Got back into reading when I started the amazon vine thing -- since it is mostly books and now that I have my Kindle I plan on reading more genre's and stretching!  In the last year I've tried biography (not for me), post apoc/dystopian (LOVE!), and some YA fantasy stuff (some o.k. some eh). I have generally disliked "literary fiction" as I find it difficult to read and SciFi usually has my mind wandering everywhere but the book. I've started reading more general fiction (bestseller type I guess) and some is o.k.

Trying to expand to stories I think sound interesting -- rather than genre limit. Kindle makes it much easier! I think I've DL over 25 books in the last few days (most from KB authors as I've been reading all the posts and clicking through links!) - I'm currently reading 33 A.D. and I can hardly stand to shut the light off at night - SO GOOD! I do though so I don't drop the kindle or something if I were to fall asleep! LOL I consider this expansion because I normally do not like historical stuff!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

My favorite genre is fantasy, but science fiction comes in a close second.  One of the best series I've read lately is Joe Abercrombie's "First Law" trilogy.  It was gritty, compelling and not your usual happy ending - the characters stayed true to themselves.  I also like Jim Butcher - Codex Alera series, Brent Weeks - The Night Angel trilogy, George RR Martin, Tad Williams, Patrick Rothfuss and Scott Lynch.

I mix it up with the likes of Jeff Somers, CE Murphy, Kim Harrison and Charlaine Harris.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I like to read in many fiction genres but generally avoid anything "cute." Mostly thrillers, mysteries, horror. I'd say psuchological thrillers are my favorites, such as Ira Levin and William Goldman and Patricia Highsmith.

Scott


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Fantasy & Sci-Fi are #1 for me closely followed by Horror and Post-apocalyptic tales. 

I also enjoy a good thriller. I used to be a big fan of spy stories ( Helen McInness,  Gavin Lyall, etc.) especially those set during WWII but haven’t come across any lately that have appealed. 

About the only thing I really don’t enjoy reading are humorous books.  For example, I could never get past the first 2 or 3 pages of a  Pratchett Discworld novel.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

My tastes are really all over the place.  I love mysteries and suspense, but I also will read fantasy, paranormal, science fiction, comedy, and christian romance.  

Vicki


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

In the past, I tended to read general fiction bestsellers, and non-fiction with the occasional chick lit or historical fiction thrown in. However, about two years ago a friend got me hooked on urban fantasy (specifically the Southern Vampire series) and I've been alternating urban fantasy and romance ever since. I've tried a couple of straight fantasies, but they just don't appeal to me. There's something about urban fantasy that I love (maybe it's the vampires, werewolves, demons, etc?). 

The one thing I've never enjoyed are the mystery and thriller genres, however, last month I read The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo and adored it. It just goes to show that a good book is a good book, no matter what genre it is in.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Literary fiction and general fiction, with a side of best-seller thrown in for keeping up on the markets.


----------

